

2008: The Rise of Functional Programming: F#, Scala, Haskell (and failing of Lisp) - nickb
http://www.brandonwerner.com/2008/01/13/the-rise-of-functional-programming-fscalahaskell-and-the-failing-of-lisp/

======
mnemonicsloth
I Read the article and tried hard to take the guy seriously -- that being the
un-simian thing to do -- but I just couldn't make it happen inside my head.

* He doesn't understand the difference between lisp and Common Lisp. He appears bullish on Scheme.

* He thinks referential transparency can be hard to understand.

* He hangs out with people who prefer Java because (Most Developers Think) lisp is odd.

* Elsewhere on his page, he talks a lot about frameworks, business process standards, and enterprise architecture.

* He seems to have trouble with English grammar and word usage.

------
sspencer
Saw the word "enterprise" and stopped reading.

~~~
kirubakaran
Such buzzwords that scream 'bullshit' are a reader's best friend.

